# Canon or Nikon?



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

Just curious what the local preferences are.


----------



## peter27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Pentax, of course.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

peter27 said:


> Pentax, of course.



LOL.. I'm sure I've opened the gates with this... but that's ok.  Fun to stir up the nest now and then.


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Sitting back to watch this flame war begin. 

I'd give it 5 pages until the thread is locked. 

BTW Nikon here, although I shoot most of my film using Canons


----------



## Benco (Jul 16, 2013)

Shouldn't be any flaming, it's not like the OP's asking which is best, just peoples preference.


My preference is Nikon.







....Because Canon sucks.


----------



## KenC (Jul 16, 2013)

Choices missing from this poll:

* What, this again?
* I couldn't care less
* Sony or Pentax
* Anchovies (I like them as much as many on here like bacon)
* What, this again?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nikon...


----------



## ronlane (Jul 16, 2013)

I refuse to participate beause you left off the choice of BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I refuse to participate beause you left off the choice of BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Only a redneck would try to take a picture WITH a piece of bacon!  <shakes head... walks away!>   lol!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to participate beause you left off the choice of BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yep, they make great "disposable" cameras. The pictures are like scratch and sniff but you don't have to scratch them.


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to participate beause you left off the choice of BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




What are you talking about? 

All the pros use Bacon .


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

Shot film with a canon, then a pentax, then an a olympus. Took a break came back with a canon 40d, then switched to a nikon (because I was provided with one).

I have no brand allegiance other than I currently have all nikon stuff and can't afford to buy new canon stuff.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 16, 2013)

Polaroid.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 16, 2013)

cptkid said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



See Charlie, I am a pro. I even have a watermark and a facebook page to complete my "branding".

Can I get some eggs with my bacon, please. Over easy or scrambled with gravy would be great.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 16, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Polaroid.



Haha...


Anyhow, I'm a Nikon man.


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Zenit


----------



## runsen (Jul 16, 2013)

Canon


----------



## jaomul (Jul 16, 2013)

It doesnt matter as long as you have instagram


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2013)

Canon is run by an incredible dick....

Canon Employees Are Forbidden to Sit Down, Walk at Normal Pace

...but the employees got their revenge with their second-rate sensors!!!!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

This is gonna be a fun thread.. :lmao:

All I need now is a large can of gasoline to throw on it.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 16, 2013)

Leica, but i have a Canon 5D, 2 1Dmk2's, and lots of nice L lenses but hardly use them since getting 2 Leica M4's they are so nice to use. M9P will be next digital purchase


----------



## memento (Jul 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Canon is run by an incredible dick....
> 
> Canon Employees Are Forbidden to Sit Down, Walk at Normal Pace
> 
> ...but the employees got their revenge with their second-rate sensors!!!!



because the intraweb said so.

yeah, second rate pieces of poo they are.



and ya wonder why obesity is an epidemic in the US.


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2013)

I prefer Nikon.

My perception is that Nikon makes DSLR cameras for photographers.
My perception is that Canon makes DSLR cameras for their marketing department.

My first 35 mm SLR was a Minolta SR-T 101.
I have also owned Mamiya, Speed Graphic, Hasselblad, Canon, Rollei, Pentax, and Kodak cameras.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

memento said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is run by an incredible dick....
> ...



Because people won't stop stuffing themselves with high carb, high fat food, and high carb beer and sugary drinks, while they sit on their A$$es and watch bad TV? I don't wonder at all.....


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

KmH said:


> My perception is that Nikon makes DSLR cameras for photographers.
> My perception is that Canon makes DSLR cameras for their marketing department.



That is such a good burn.


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Because people won't stop stuffing themselves with high carb, high fat food, and *high carb beer* and sugary drinks, while they sit on their A$$es and watch bad TV? I don't wonder at all.....



The darker the beer the more carbs but damn if I will switch to some piss water like Coors or Bud.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

General consensus: Nikon is the best because Canon sucks.


----------



## AngelosPhotography (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe I voted for Nikon because I only shoot with Nikon DSLRs.


----------



## rokstomper (Jul 16, 2013)

Where is the (I have a Nikon but never tried a canon but I think I might like canon option)? LolIf that's not an option then Nikon.


----------



## skieur (Jul 16, 2013)

Leica or Sony


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

View attachment 50120
Bearded and handsome Nikon user.

View attachment 50121
Frumpy and disheveled canon user.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 16, 2013)

Canon plays youtube videos.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2013)

Amiga rulz,


Do I have to pull out the monkeys???

I'll do it!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

skieur said:


> Leica or Sony



Really? How many National Geo covers have been shot with a SONY? I would bet NONE!  lol!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Really? How many National Geo covers have been shot with a SONY? I would bet NONE!  lol!



Monkey.


----------



## ratssass (Jul 16, 2013)

....i like turtles


----------



## Benco (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh sh1t....once that monkey/turtle/rabbit thing starts there's no hope at all.

IBTL.


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 16, 2013)

I swing both (and many more) ways. I am all about the lens not the camera, so I use a Sony Nex and have some lovely lenses that span multiple companies. My current favorite is the always lovely Helios 44m-7. A pre-wwii carl zeiss biotar knockoff. obligatory link to photos.

That said my second favorite lens is the Canon FD 50mm 1.4 S.S.C. for it's sharpness even wide open, ability to see in the dark and great color rendition.

Just scored a Mamiya Pro medium format camera and I've been impressed with it so far.


----------



## snerd (Jul 16, 2013)

Being a newbie, I went with a Canon because I've never heard of Nikon. What, is it some kind of gray market camera?


















:mrgreen:


----------



## Benco (Jul 16, 2013)

snerd said:


> Being a newbie, I went with a Canon because I've never heard of Nikon. What, is it some kind of gray market camera?



If cameras were food then Nikon would be bacon and Canon would be quorn.


----------



## Biev (Jul 16, 2013)

snerd said:


> Being a newbie, I went with a Canon because I've never heard of Nikon. What, is it some kind of gray market camera?




The main difference is that Nikon produces great equipment, while Canon produces great equipment.








* Edited for messing up quotation tags


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 16, 2013)

But should I buy my Canon/Nikon from a Democrat or Republican, and should I process those files on a Mac or PC?

 (Biased, passionate answers only please).


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 16, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 16, 2013)

I have too many, I'm beyond just one brand; my most recent - a vintage Kamerawerk and a 360 Spinner. 


(Canon Electronics apparently makes scanners etc. not cameras, although the speed walking down a hallway seems odd unless it's a Friday afternoon.)


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2013)

Canon DOMINATES, and I mean DOMINATES, the serious market for photocopiers. Canon makes a damned fine photocopier--now THAT cannot be disputed!!!! Plain paper, B&W, or color, Canon photocopiers ROCK! Canon photocopiers make secretaries, temps, interns, executive assistants, and mailroom clerks worldwide weak in the knees. Nikon on the other hand is not a computer electronics company, unlike the majority of other Japanese companies that sell a few cameras. Nikon is different--they are the last remaining "imaging" company in the camera business in Japan. Sony and Panasonic,for example, make some damned nice clock radios.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2013)

I went for Canon.  No matter which way it's spelled, the pronunciation is usually the same.  Canon/Cannon whatever!  The sales reps had me confused with Knee-Con or Nigh-Con or Nick-Con. (((I almost took offense to Nick-Con)))   

I am easily distracted and I like turkey bacon.  Those saved calories go to my Sam Adams, Sierra Nevada, or most any IPA.


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> I am easily distracted and I like turkey bacon.  Those saved calories go to my Sam Adams, Sierra Nevada, or most any IPA.



Lies! Nothing is worth switching to turkey bacon. Not even a night of passion (2 mins) with that latin woman from Modern Family.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Canon DOMINATES, and I mean DOMINATES, the serious market for photocopiers. Canon makes a damned fine photocopier--now THAT cannot be disputed!!!! Plain paper, B&W, or color, Canon photocopiers ROCK! Canon photocopiers make secretaries, temps, interns, executive assistants, and mailroom clerks worldwide weak in the knees. Nikon on the other hand is not a computer electronics company, unlike the majority of other Japanese companies that sell a few cameras. _Nikon is different--they are the last remaining "imaging" company in the camera business in Japan_. Sony and Panasonic,for example, make some damned nice clock radios.



So are you saying that Nikon hasn't evolved, is losing market share, and is becoming a dinosaur?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

snerd said:


> Being a newbie, I went with a Canon because I've never heard of Nikon. What, is it some kind of gray market camera?
> :mrgreen:




Spoken like a true NOOB!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> But should I buy my Canon/Nikon from a Democrat or Republican, and should I process those files on a Mac or PC?
> 
> (Biased, passionate answers only please).



I bought mine from the Pope.. he even blessed it! (with bacon of course!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Canon DOMINATES, and I mean DOMINATES, the serious market for photocopiers. Canon makes a damned fine photocopier--now THAT cannot be disputed!!!! Plain paper, B&W, or color, Canon photocopiers ROCK! Canon photocopiers make secretaries, temps, interns, executive assistants, and mailroom clerks worldwide weak in the knees. Nikon on the other hand is not a computer electronics company, unlike the majority of other Japanese companies that sell a few cameras. _Nikon is different--they are the last remaining "imaging" company in the camera business in Japan_. Sony and Panasonic,for example, make some damned nice clock radios.
> ...



You mean you aren't using a Nikon? Those shots came from a CANON? WOW... you must be good... you would have to be... lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm very pleased with myself for starting this thread. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I'm very pleased with myself for starting this thread. :lmao:


Pleasing yourself? Taking lessons from Runnah or something?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

TPF adrenaline rush... it's like running into a cave full of hibernating grizzlies and punching one in the face to see what happens... you have to drop the bomb then get clear of the resulting frenzy. Lol


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very pleased with myself for starting this thread. :lmao:
> ...



I get very cranky when I don't practice my mantra ... :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> TPF adrenaline rush... it's like running into a cave full of hibernating grizzlies and punching one in the face to see what happens... you have to drop the bomb then get clear of the resulting frenzy. Lol



Bomb? Ok... I can accommodate!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Mantra Smantra!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 16, 2013)

I just let one of those bombs go. Sophie is whining and sitting by the door. Hahaha


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 16, 2013)

CGibson has anyone told you that you are such an adorable little puffer fish? 

It's pretty amazing that you've learned to use a keyboard and post here. It must be hard to type with such short fins.


----------



## memento (Jul 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> But should I buy my Canon/Nikon from a Democrat or Republican, and should I process those files on a Mac or PC?
> 
> (Biased, passionate answers only please).




It depends on whether or not you're driving a Ford or a Chevy


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I just let one of those bombs go. Sophie is whining and sitting by the door. Hahaha


Puppy abuse!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> CGibson has anyone told you that you are such an adorable little puffer fish?
> 
> It's pretty amazing that you've learned to use a keyboard and post here. It must be hard to type with such short fins.



ADORABLE?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 16, 2013)

memento said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > But should I buy my Canon/Nikon from a Democrat or Republican, and should I process those files on a Mac or PC?
> ...



Damn, knew i missed one!


----------



## Luke345678 (Jul 16, 2013)

While I use Canon products I guarantee that if I would have started off with Nikon, I would be just as happy.


----------



## Tom47 (Jul 16, 2013)

I shoot Nikon but either one can give you the results that you want based on your skill level.

Film I still prefer Minolta.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> Lies! Nothing is worth switching to turkey bacon. Not even a night of passion (2 mins) with that latin woman from Modern Family.



I love her and I have known 2 mins = a night of passion for well, all my life.   Jive Turkey Bacon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 16, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I'm very pleased with myself for starting this thread. :lmao:



The battle of Bacon vs green cheese.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> I love her and I have known 2 mins = a night of passion for well, all my life.   Jive Turkey Bacon.



Two minutes in heaven is better than no minutes!


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

Now I know why your wife cries.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

Let me guess next you are going to post they monkey guy from Star Wars...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty disappointed that the TOP camera on FLickr was NOT represented.... iPhOnE RulEz!

Your poll SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 16, 2013)

Vote for Canon!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

manaheim said:


>



Manny??? Self Portrait? NICE!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2013)

manaheim said:


>




Manny???  I didn't know you knew Runnah!  Cool!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> Two minutes in heaven is better than no minutes!



Runnah 4 Prez!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This was during his vaudeville years.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2013)

I've always been a Canon guy. I started out with a TLb back in the 70's, and I've just stuck with the brand.

This is kinda' like Ford vs. Chevy, Gibson vs. Fender, Martin vs. Taylor. They're all good. It's just personal preference...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I love her and I have known 2 mins = a night of passion for well, all my life. Jive Turkey Bacon.
> ...



True!  Or in the walk in closet, VW bug...........ooopsie, TMI.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Amiga.


----------



## runnah (Jul 18, 2013)

Fisher Price


----------



## manaheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Ford.


----------



## runnah (Jul 18, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Ford.




Not my image


----------



## Benco (Jul 18, 2013)

Ford = *F*irst *O*n *R*ubbish *D*ump


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2013)

Ford = *F*ound *O*n *R*oadside, *D*ead


----------



## Richichi (Jul 18, 2013)

I prefer the feel of a gripped d7100 over a gripped 7d & I prefer the location of some buttons on Nikon over Canon notably the on/off switch. Not big reasons but nonetheless reasons


----------



## snerd (Jul 18, 2013)

I do find I'm constantly returning the program dial on my 7D back to M or AV. I have no idea how it keeps changing!


----------



## runnah (Jul 18, 2013)

F***** On Race Day


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2013)

FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily


----------

